# How broke and desperate shold you be to see it as a good deal?



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Lyft offers a daily deposit option for a 2% extra fee


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

That's interesting at the least..


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Reflects the desperation of the drivers exactly.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Lol just enough to fill the gas tank and an extra value meal and McD.


----------

